# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pseudochromis paccagnellae

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Pseudochromis paccagnellae

----------


## Nuno Silva

Tenham medo....tenham muito medo!!!

Este pequeno e lindo peixe é capaz de vos dizimar uma população inteira de gastrópodes, mysis e outros camarões bem maiores.

E é impossível de apanhar uma vez no aquário.

Boa Sorte!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá
Não devemos esquecer que estamos perante uma Garoupa em miniatura,que como todos sabemos è altamente predatória.
Como alimento o meu ( assim como os outros ) com mysis,artémia,comida caseira à base de camarão e mexilhão,ovas de lagosta,incluindo caviar que se vende nos hipermercados a preços acessíveis ( não estou a falar do caviar de Esturjão ) e outras,não me apercebo de baixas na fauna em questão.
Sorte ou alimentação variada...eis a dúvida.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

O meu não faz estragos nos lismatas nem chateia os outros peixes e quanto a mudanças e só descobrir o buraco onde ele se enfia e mudar com rocha e tudo,mudei-o do meu segundo aqua para o meu 400 l no mês passado.
Só se deve ter um da sua familia (Pseudochromidae)e não ter peixes pequenos que tambem se escondam nas rochas tipo peixes dardo.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Pseudochromidae
Alimentação: carnivoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 5 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1 
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4 (os companheiros de aquario devem ser maiores que ele)
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) :1
Nota: peixe agressivo que precisa de muitos esconderijos

----------

